# I finally Skinned It... (Picture)



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I had posted in the "Lets talk Kindle" threads that I was kind of on the fence about skinning my kindle. I received a lot of valuable feedback on reasons to skin it, so I did. I have 2 Oberon covers, (I am kind of addicted to Oberon, but that is a whole 'nother story).

I chose Monet's Waterlilies as I felt that it fit both cover designs that I have


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

that is a real nice collection.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice. I do love that Oberon Dragonfly cover.

Is that a DecalGirl or SkinIt skin? I might have to add it to my wishlist for when I get bored with my current skin, it would match my purple M-Edge Go! jacket nicely.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It really looks nice with both covers. Beautiful skin.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good Choice!


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

meglet said:


> Very nice. I do love that Oberon Dragonfly cover.
> 
> Is that a DecalGirl or SkinIt skin? I might have to add it to my wishlist for when I get bored with my current skin, it would match my purple M-Edge Go! jacket nicely.


I have used "skinIt" covers on things before and they are nice, but this is from DecaGirl and this is the first time I have use them. Since most people here recommend that brand for our Kindles I went with the brand most often used by people here, as this kindle is all new to me.

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

The skin is lovely! I toyed around with the idea of getting this one but went with the "Via Del Friori" at Decalgirl. I have a post with a picture of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> I have used "skinIt" covers on things before and they are nice, but this is from DecaGirl and this is the first time I have use them. Since most people here recommend that brand for our Kindles I went with the brand most often used by people here, as this kindle is all new to me.
> 
> Thank you all for the nice comments


Dragonfly--

having had both brands of skins, how would you compare them? I'm always interested in objective comparisons! Would you buy from DecalGirl again?

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great color combination, really looks good with both covers.


----------

